# Show your MODAMAG EXOTICS!



## donn_ (Apr 10, 2010)

In honor of Modamag's latest Exotic Coating Service run, let's see any of your lights which have been through any of his special runs.

Here are the first 2 I've put together from all the parts I sent in for the latest run:












The big one is a TnC prototype 38mm Aleph compatible head with an X-bin light engine. It's on a Leef grooved 2x18650 E-head C-tail body with a Surefire tailcap holding a 20 ohm McC2S. At the very front, a TranquillityBase deep crown Ti bezel ring.

The smaller one is a DaFabricata "ribbed for your pleasure" 2x123 and a Detonator extension, both bored for 18xxxmm cells. On the head, an FM Mini-Turbo with bi-pin holder and an FM1794 lamp, On the tail, a Surefire tailcap with AW soft start switch.

Everything in lovely HAIII-BK.

Great work, Jonathan! :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 12, 2010)

Very rare lights Donn! :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_ (Apr 15, 2010)

Hasn't anyone else got some Modamag Exotics to show off?

Here's another new lego, and one of my favorites:











A new-style M3 head with Tl Bezel ring, on a Leef 1x18650 tube with an SW01 'Slim' all in HAIII-BK. It's currently running a warm (3000K) Hi-CRI SST-50 3-stage drop-in, and has clicky guts in the SW01.

:twothumbs


----------



## QtrHorse (Apr 15, 2010)

When I receive mine back, I will be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## gswitter (Apr 15, 2010)

That's a _very_ nice host, Donn!


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Apr 18, 2010)

wow amazing light, thanks for sharing this Donn



donn_ said:


> Hasn't anyone else got some Modamag Exotics to show off?
> 
> Here's another new lego, and one of my favorites:
> 
> ...


----------



## donn_ (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, Guys.

Here's another nice lego:











This one's an older style M3 head, with a beadblasted Ti bezel ring, on an M4 Devastator tube (bored for 18xxx cells) with an SW01 'Fatty' (clicky guts) all in Jonathan's beautiful HAIII-BK. This one is currently running a Lumens Factory Cree XR-E R2 D36 drop-in.


----------



## sunspot (Jul 23, 2010)

I received my NAT mod yesterday. It's near impossible to match parts on a Mini-Mag but I am pleased with the results. The color looks closer to SF NAT than Audi gray. I smack myself for missing out on the orange:mecry:


----------



## Dog Chaser (Jul 24, 2010)

The orange really did turn out to be extraordinary:














Thanks Jonathan. You did a great job on this.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

Here are a couple more legos with parts from Modamag's run:






On top, a Mac tactical 3P with a clickified SF tailcap and an SF Z32 bezel. It's running a 3-speed SST-50 drop-in.

Below, a highly lathe-modified Aleph 1 head by Mirage_Man, Ti strike bezel, on a sterile Maxlite AA body with a recessed TnC clicky. It's running a Cree XR-E Q5 behind an aspheric lens, on a 3-speed RV7 NiMH driver.

All parts except the Z32 are Modamag HAIII-BK.


----------



## QtrHorse (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, just a quick and dirty of some of what I got back. My favorite by far is the HA Fivemega 1x26500 body w/ C head threads and the Lumens Factory D36 mini turbo head with C threads. I also like the orange Mags and the HA black Lumens Factory D36 mini turbo heads. The HA black LF mini turbo heads look good on my black Fivemega 1x26500 or 1x26650 C head bodies. The coating on the HA Fivemega body and LF head turned out to be the nicest. 

I did not put any of the lights completely back together and the pictures are not the greatest, sorry. When I get everything assembled, I will take better pictures and post them here.





































The coating on the KT4 head below turned out poorly as you can tell. Most of the head looks to have a very flat overspray on it and it has light and dark spots. None of the other HA black items turned out this way.




























Somewhat of a before and after picture of the Lumens Factory D36 mini turbo heads. HA black coated on the left and factory metallic grey on the right.











Below is just a little lego action with the head above; a black TNC E to C adapter and a black Vital Gear 1x123 body. I had three of the Lumens Factory D36 mini turbo heads coated in HA black.


----------



## ninemm (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice pics! That steel blueish coating really gives the orange a run for its money!


----------



## QtrHorse (Jul 26, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Nice pics! That steel blueish coating really gives the orange a run for its money!


 
Yes, that blueish HA is very nice. I had more lights and parts coated in it that I did not take pictures of. It was not what I was expecting but I was pleasantly surprised. That first blueish light (FM and LF) looks great in person.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 26, 2010)

*I got my first item back today, and could not be more pleased. Witness the transformation:*






*And a comparison to the Modamag Colossus from this thread:*


----------



## modamag (Aug 6, 2010)

Some of the few highlight of this adventure.


----------



## ninemm (Aug 6, 2010)

Those'r verry shineeeeey


----------



## donn_ (Aug 6, 2010)

Lux gonna need another shelf or two.


----------



## Drywolf (Aug 10, 2010)

..........................


----------



## tanasit (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Drywolf (Aug 25, 2010)

deleted...oops


----------



## donn_ (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like _*DA BLING*_ is coming in!


----------



## Drywolf (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## ejot (Aug 27, 2010)

I've only managed to put together one light so far. This is a super shorty Mac 1D with a polished Mac fluted tailcap/clicky, Nanomiser stainless F.L.K.D.A.C.F.S. bezel and KD aspheric in front of a SSC P4/Flupic/glow epoxy LE by Mac. Body and head are Modamag chrome. The plating is fantastic, although as I suspected it did fill in the body knurling completely in one area. 
















The orange G2L heads are also now part of complete lights. No real assembly required here. Was a little sad at first about how different the orange is, but the two-tone is actually growing on me. The polished bezel ring doesn't "work" too well, but the stock plastic ones are not so good either. I think they both need the blackened version of the stainless rings. :thumbsup:






And with the rest of the kit, which is almost complete:









Man, I'm baaad at taking pictures. :fail::lolsign:


----------



## ninemm (Aug 27, 2010)

Still so sad I missed out on that orange. :sigh: Nice set you have there ejot!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 2, 2010)

I should separate out the things I just had done by Jonathan, but here's an overview of all of my gold holdings. I think I pretty accurately captured the true color with these two views. On the 2nd view you can see the difference between the old FM Elephant HID, and the recoating by Jonathan on the right.





​


----------



## donn_ (Sep 2, 2010)

*BLING*

Nice lights, Midas!


----------



## NeSSuS-GTE (Sep 7, 2010)

:rock:

That's just surreal!!


----------



## Dog Chaser (Sep 7, 2010)

Before and after AlTiN PD-S:






The light looks great.

If anyone received one or two extra clips with their order please PM me. My order came back missing two clips that were supposed to get the AlTiN treatment. Thanks.


----------



## Winx (Sep 10, 2010)

Golden 6P, Z59 and TiN bezel. Sorry for bad photo quality.


----------



## ivanchek (Sep 18, 2010)

Heres a few pics of my ex-precious. Turned out well.


----------



## Nake (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are the lights I sent in.

Top to bottom: AlTiN, Nickel, TiCN 





T to B Chrome, Nickel





T to B Nickel, Chrome


----------

